# I'm thinking of buying this



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

When I win the lottery.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! Yeah it's a little overkill if u ask me.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hes running almond secondary in the axle thats not enough if you ask me hahahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> hes running almond secondary in the axle thats not enough if you ask me hahahaha


:haha: :haha: :bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

the only part still stock is the seat LOL


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It'd be ok if he had a blown big block sitting in the middle of the chassis but I don't think the Popo engines gonna make it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i have close up pics of that thing from the vendor area this year at mud nationals. the first day we went by there, there was a piece of gray duct tape on the rear differential. the next day i came by and got curious wtf it was coverin so i pulled it back. there was a hole there big enough to stick my thumb in.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That's how Popo folks fix their stuff! Better than stock! lmao


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah i figure thats all show and no go. Does look cool though.

BTW That was funny lilbigtonka :bigok:


----------



## BF750Mx (May 8, 2009)

You would need a elevator to sit up there.....lol


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

dont for get i bet that roll cage is stock 2 lol... needa a 454 bbc n the center lol


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

Isn't that an independent suspension Jeep?


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

some people have to much time and money


----------

